

Would you give up the Internet for 1 million dollars? - arecibodrake
http://youtu.be/0FB0EhPM_M4
Many will decry the connection between wealth and (largely) free markets, but hey, that's why I am -9.
======
steventruong
Not for any dollar amount.

